# Mazda to Stop Making Rotary-engine Vehicles



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

Mazda to Stop Making Rotary-engine Vehicles

http://www.ajc.com/business/mazda-to-stop-making-1196172.html

I guess NSU was the first to produce and sell a Wankel powered car, but Mazda made it famous. Everything has a season.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Not surprising. Rotary motors haven't kept up with the advances in piston engines. 
Yes Mazda's rotaries are light weight and compact but don't have much torque and drink fuel. 
EPA for an RX-8 is a dismal 16-22. That might be OK if the car did 0-60 in 4 instead of 6.8 seconds.

I've Autocrossed an RX-8. Wonderful chassis that is held back by the motor.

The future is fuel efficient, high output small displacement motors like VW's TSI in lighter cars.

Mazda knows this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOahZyymB0E&feature=related


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Wankels may not be dead yet altogether. They may be very suitable for electric hybrid powerplants or generators due to the packaging, according to some article I read (don't remember which one, maybe Car and Driver).


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

hmr said:


> Wankels may not be dead yet altogether. They may be very suitable for electric hybrid powerplants or generators due to the packaging, according to some article I read (don't remember which one, maybe Car and Driver).


I read it last year that Mazda was thinking of putting a rotary hybrid engine in the Miata I guess they decided to scrap that idea!:tsk:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Elias said:


> I read it last year that Mazda was thinking of putting a rotary hybrid engine in the Miata I guess they decided to scrap that idea!:tsk:


Yes they did. Rumors, partialy confirmed in interviews, say the ND Miata will be u powered by Mazda's new SkyActive-G motors. The next gen car will be under 1000kg.

Power will be down from the current 160-170HP MZR, but reducing weight will help make up for the power loss.

http://www.mazda.com/mazdaspirit/skyactiv/engine/skyactiv-g.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Rotary engines will continue to power racecars.

The heart of the Pro Formula Mazda is the same that you'll find in any Mazda RX-8 - the international award winning Mazda Renesis rotary engine. Already a two-time recipient of the International Engine of the Year Award, the Renesis (Rotary Engine Genesis - or rebirth of the rotary engine) has been celebrated by new and old rotary fans alike since it debuted with the RX-8 in 2003. Like the generations of rotary engines developed by Mazda before it, the Renesis rotary performs the usually complex 4-step process of intake, compression, combustion, and exhaust by simply turning a triangular-shaped rotor in a cocoon-shaped combustion chamber. The reduction in engine parts to complete the combustion process as compared to traditional piston engines means that the Renesis can be 60-percent smaller than a comparably powerful V6 and even 40 percent smaller than a four-cylinder.

The simplicity in design also means that the Renesis can freely and smoothly rev up to 9,000 rpm - traditionally the realm of two-cycle motorcycle and exotic race car engines. Despite its heritage with previous Mazda rotary engines, the Renesis represents significant breakthroughs for the rotary design. The Renesis twin-rotor features a new side intake and exhaust port design, instead of the traditional peripheral ports in previous Mazda rotary engines. The new design means 30-percent more intake area and double the exhaust area. Together with a three-stage intake system and an electronic (fly-by-wire) throttle, the Renesis delivers an unparalleled 238 hp from a normally aspirated 1.3 L engine. These same characteristics make the Mazda RX-8 a great sports car, but also make the Pro Formula Mazda a terrific race car.

http://www.starmazda.com/series/specifications.htm

http://www.jdcmotorsports.com/

http://www.juncosracing.com/

http://www.mazdamotorsports.com/

http://www.mazdausa.com/MusaWeb/dis...ionParameter=cars&subSectionParameter=upClose


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2011 Laguna Seca Lap Times

500hp Grand-Am DP Riley-Chevy _ 1:20.429

250hp Pro Star-Mazda _ 1:20.546

200hp MotoGP Yamaha _ 1:21.202

500hp ALMS GT BMW M3 _ 1:22.226

1982 F1 March-Cosworth _ 1:22.602

http://www.grand-am.com/news/index.cfm?series=r&cid=43927

http://www.suntrustracing.com/inThePit/car.asp

http://www.starmazda.com/results/2011/11-mrls/results/Pro Formula Mazda - Qual.html

http://www.team-pelfrey.com/

http://www.motogp.com/en/Results+Statistics

http://www.yamaha-racing.com/Racing/motogp/bike/profile/

http://www.americanlemans.com/files/results/2011/8/2011 MRLS ALMS Results.pdf

http://www.bmw-motorsport.com/ms_en/cars/bmw_m3_gt

http://www.sportscardigest.com/monterey-motorsports-reunion-2011-results-and-photos/

http://www.sportscardigest.com/wp-c...y-Motorsports-Reunion-2011-Sunday-Results.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The SoCalRX Club is announcing that SevenStock-14 is officially a go and will be held on Saturday, October 29, 2011! This year we say "Long Live the Rotary Engine!"

The SoCalRX Club, will again host the BIGGEST ROTARY SHOW in the World! Come on out and join the legions of Rotary Enthusiasts on this special day of Rotary celebration on the grounds of LA FAIRPLEX in Pomona, CA. Vendors and RE enthusiast from around the globe, including Japan, Australia, and Europe attend our little BBQ every year, and this year will be no exception.

http://www.sevenstock.org/

Turn up the volume.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

¼-mile Acceleration

Mazda 3-rotor Turbo drag car _ 6.58 s @ 208 mph

Suzuki Hayabusa drag bike _ 6.90 s @ 203 mph

800hp Lola-Cosworth Champ Car _ 9.9 s @ 161.4 mph

1200hp Bugatti Veyron Super Sport _ 9.9 s @ 145.8 mph

http://www.pacperformance.com.au/default.aspx

http://www.dragbike.com/dbnews/anmviewer.asp?a=6844&z=9

http://www.roadandtrack.com/tests/comparison/thunder-road-the-standing-mile

http://www.roadandtrack.com/tests/car/2011-bugatti-veyron-16.4-super-sport


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

SevenStock-14


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Rotary Engine 101

http://www.racingbeat.com/RX7-1975-1985/Books-Gifts/BOOK5.html

http://www.rx7.net.nz/REbyKenichiYamamoto-1981.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

IMSA GTP RX-792P


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

IMSA GTO RX-7


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2011 Macau Grand Prix Road Sport Challenge Race

1. Nissan GT-R

2. Mazda RX-8

3. Subaru WRX

http://www.mzracing.jp/en/other/201150.html

http://club13b.com/?p=2004

http://club13b.com/?p=2020

http://www.knightsports.com.au/rx8se3p.html

http://www.knightsports.co.jp/


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

This will be the second time Mazda has killed the Rotary - my parents had an RX4 sedan way back in 1974; rotary powered and a gas and oil hog.


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

EdCT said:


> This will be the second time Mazda has killed the Rotary - my parents had an RX4 sedan way back in 1974; rotary powered and a gas and oil hog.


I believe the RX3 bridged the gap. It was produced until 1978 when the RX7 was released, but it may not have been sold in the US the entire time.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

TRWham said:


> I believe the RX3 bridged the gap. It was produced until 1978 when the RX7 was released, but it may not have been sold in the US the entire time.


Wasn't there a year or two gap between the RX-7 and RX-8? I guess that doesn't count as 'killing' the rotary though. I remember the RX-8 was announced around the time the RX-7 ended.

Either way, the current rotary motors are simply too fuel inefficient to sell in Europe. Resale is terrible. I can get a low mileage 2009 RX-8 for £8000. 
Here's a clean looking 40th anniversary one for 8950 or nearest offer.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/200/page/1/postcode/ll615yp?logcode=p

How about a 2010 RX-8 R3 for less than £13,000 ?? That is *half* the new price for a 1 year old car. The R3 will be the most desirable of the RX8's 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/radius/1501/postcode/ll615yp?logcode=p


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Wasn't there a year or two gap between the RX-7 and RX-8? I guess that doesn't count as 'killing' the rotary though...]


Well, that drove my curiosity high enough to resort to Wikipedia, which shows an unbroken line beginning in 1972 of RX-3 to RX-7 to RX-8. It looks like the Cosmo, which I had forgotten about, was the first in 1965.

If I could only have one, I'd take an RX-3 SP. Nostalgia for IMSA RS days I guess.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

TRWham said:


> i It looks like the Cosmo, which I had forgotten about, was the first in 1965.


I saw a Cosmo (running!) on eBay a while back. I may have posted a link in the eBay find of the day thread.


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> I saw a Cosmo (running!) on eBay a while back. I may have posted a link in the eBay find of the day thread.


I knew someone who drove a black 2nd generation Cosmo, but it's been so long I cannot remember who it was or how I knew them. Probably a fellow SCCA member from my racing days.


----------

